# Solved: diablo II error halt location:, line 90 expressions: unrecoverable internal e



## julia071 (Mar 22, 2009)

diablo II error 
halt 
location:, line #90 
expressions: unrecoverable internal error 6f886faf

i have an 80 g hard drive with 1g ram. i just got my laptop upgrade with a bigger hard drive and ram. i can not get diablo II to work at all. i have an ibm thinkpad t30 now. 

windows xp service pack 2
intel pentium 4
mobile cpu 1.60ghz
898 mhz 1.00gb ram

i cant remember how to get to the page that you would like to know all the information on. 

i love playing my game and im very sad that i cant get it fixed. the tech support for diablo says they do not know what to do but have a professional tech look at it. which with a new hard drive and ram i cant understand what would be wrong with it. please help. 

thank you.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

Found this on google, worth a try.

"Eject the disc tray and then close it. When the menu pops up press options. Click run video test. Then click skip test. Change your DirectDraw from 3D to 2D. Press OK. This worked for me. Hope it does for you..."


----------



## julia071 (Mar 22, 2009)

thank you so much. it did work for me too...... i really appreciate you answering.....thank you again.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

You're welcome, glad I could help


----------

